# How to tell authentic, military paracord?



## outdoorstudent (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey everyone!

I've just gotten into prepping and survival gear and wanted to learn about different kinds of tactical gear. And I guess I want to learn about which gear items will hold up (i'm a safe buyer, I like to know that i'm getting the most for my money!) Like gun cases, accessories, hunting supplies, especially paracord. I was looking at amazon with some military

http://www.amazon.com/Paracord-Spec...1415833185&sr=1-12&keywords=mil+spec+paracord
- it looks legit but how can you tell?

Thanks!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Anybody can say anything. There's really no way of knowing for sure if it's real mil spec.

It's skinny rope, nobody gives a shit if it's mil spec anyway.

You are slightly less obvious than most spammers, I'll give you that.

SMH


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well if its OD green it must be real !


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Well, the obvious is by hanging 550 pounds off one end to see if it breaks. That's what the 550 is all about.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Or you can test the strength by hanging 4 or 5 skinny ass muslims off the end of a 100 foot cliff into a burning pool of acid. IF it is Mil-Spec, then you get to test the sharpness of the blade of your new knife! Yippeee Kai Yay....


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Although I am warry of following speech that would be a crime in canada under the hate speech provisions I will say buy direct from the company that manufactures it and check the specs its pretty simple otherwise it can be counterfeit regardless worry by you want to test it tested for what it's good for that's either strands or weight holding capacity


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will said:


> Although I am warry of following speach that would be a crime in canada under the hate speech provisions I will saved by direct from the company that manufactures it and check the specs its pretty simple otherwise it can be counterfeit regardless worry by you want to test it tested for what it's good for that's either strands or weight holding capacity


Hate Speech crimes in Canada? Is this shit for real?

God Save this Great Republic...


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Will said:


> Although I am warry of following speach that would be a crime in canada under the hate speech provisions I will saved by direct from the company that manufactures it and check the specs its pretty simple otherwise it can be counterfeit regardless worry by you want to test it tested for what it's good for that's either strands or weight holding capacity


Nope, too late. Guilty by association. It's as if you hung them skinny ass muslims yourself, you just have to live with it now.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Just for the record, in order for anything to be actual "MilSpec," it has to first been produced by an approved military supplier. Then it has to have gone through an inspection and testing procedure by a government inspector and certified to conform to a specific MilStd or several specific MilStds. In other words, unless it was actually made for the military and has been sold as surplus by the military, it's not MilSpec, no matter what it says.

Official military inspectors don't just drive around stopping at random factories, testing and certing random ropes just so people can spam forums with shit they're selling on Amazon as MilSpec.

The only people who should care if their paracord is milspec are those manufacturing parachutes for the military.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I but my 550 skinny rope from Lowes. I've had no problems with it lashing, and making tarp shelters, and hey, it's cheap.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Nope, too late. Guilty by association. It's as if you hung them skinny ass muslims yourself, you just have to live with it now.


Will and I are forever linked. To quote Mrs Slippy's daily prayer to our Lord...."Dear Lord, please help me understand why you did not give my husband Slippy a Brain to Mouth Filter"?

Can I get an Amen?

Amen!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Wilful promotion of hatred

(2) Every one who, by communicating statements, other than in private conversation, wilfully promotes hatred against any identifiable group is guilty of
(a) an indictable offence and is liable to imprisonment for a term not exceeding two years; or
(b) an offence punishable on summary conviction.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

18 U.S. Code § 2385 - Advocating overthrow of Government

http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/2385


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

The only place I ever seen real 550 cord sold is at clothing sales at my local Base Exchange (BX) or PX for all the non Air Force folks. Everything else is fake. But it really doesn't matter if you're just making bracelets.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will said:


> Wilful promotion of hatred
> 
> (2) Every one who, by communicating statements, other than in private conversation, wilfully promotes hatred against any identifiable group is guilty of
> (a) an indictable offence and is liable to imprisonment for a term not exceeding two years; or
> (b) an offence punishable on summary conviction.


All I can say to that is "Kiss my Red Blooded American Ass!"

God Save this Great Republic if it ever comes to that.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

James m said:


> 18 U.S. Code § 2385 - Advocating overthrow of Government
> 
> 18 U.S. Code Â§ 2385 - Advocating overthrow of Government | LII / Legal Information Institute


James where did that occur in this thread?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> I but my 550 skinny rope from Lowes. I've had no problems with it lashing, and making tarp shelters, and hey, it's cheap.


Oh yea, and Lowes also sells "Figure 9" carabiners. These are very handy little accessories for your 550 cord. They come in several sizes. I have a few, and recommend them.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> Oh yea, and Lowes also sells "Figure 9" carabiners. These are very handy little accessories for your 550 cord. They come in several sizes. I have a few, and recommend them.


I thought you were kidding, I had never heard of a figure 9 carabinner. I just googled them and they look like a handy item. I will add a couple of these to my stash.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I tried this stuff from Amazon, it frays and has really bad tensile strength. Mine snapped off and all it was doing was holding up a pup tent!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I bought some just to make things with from Michaels Craft store. My 2 Billy goats who are about 70 lbs each and very strong can not break them.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Will said:


> Although I am warry of following speech that would be a crime in canada under the hate speech provisions I will say buy direct from the company that manufactures it and check the specs its pretty simple otherwise it can be counterfeit regardless worry by you want to test it tested for what it's good for that's either strands or weight holding capacity


What the hell are you talking about Will? Slippy's post does not promote hatred. He (correctly) assumes the hatred of Muslims is already there. He is just giving creative solutions on things we can do with our hatred. He's kind of like a Martha Stewart for American infidels.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh I love Martha


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Another thing about it, my one Billy goat is tied to two eight foot sections of railroad ties. He can move them a bit but not far, the collars are intact


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> The only place I ever seen real 550 cord sold is at clothing sales at my local Base Exchange (BX) or PX for all the non Air Force folks. Everything else is fake. But it really doesn't matter if you're just making bracelets.


At clothing sales??? You mean you use that stuff to make clothes? Man, that's gotta be uncomfortable!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Inor said:


> What the hell are you talking about Will? Slippy's post does not promote hatred. He (correctly) assumes the hatred of Muslims is already there. He is just giving creative solutions on things we can do with our hatred. He's kind of like a Martha Stewart for American infidels.


okay since you asked basically what I'm talking about is that I don't feel totally comfortable following up to what is considered illegal speech or radalized speech because I'm at least in part in Canadian jurisdiction and my FBI files or RCMP Final Four Seasons file or whatnot the same as getting a member of Aryan white supremacist groups to be a gaurentor for my passport) if I come down or support hate speech even though certain types of hate speech maybe more accepted in a world where major security threats are related to terrorism but at the end of the day hopefully you can understand that associated in the thread where there's radicalized speech could be problematic and so I needed to these voice my concern but perhaps a speech is a little radicalized bear in mind I am libertarian at the same timeI think we all need to learn to get along and using the term like Muslims is pretty generic when another term like Islamic terrorist could have been used instead as there are serving members of the US military who are Muslim and likewise perhaps even paratroopers none the less well you may be entitled to your constitutional rights in America since I probably already do have my file going here in Canada I don't think I should be jeopardized hollering it inappropriradicalized membership concept of racist or radicalized membership associations hopefully it's more understandable why I felt the need to voice my concerns over the idea of hanging with kalam off the cliff into a pool of Acid to test the paracord on consideration that it D values the humanity of Muslim individuals and create conflict in an otherwise peaceful society among various religious sects be a judeo-christian Islamic or Hindu or otherwise.

well I do support non defamatory open communication and believe everyone has the right to their personal expression in mind of not creating conflict we're not unnecessary alright still feel obligated to at least involve myself in discussion stating my bases in communicating so that I don't miss represent myself as being of a particular background particularly a racist background or a radicalized background
particularly because I am libertarian in support of equality rights and that means that cultural ground such as religion aren't used as a basis to segregate society or create a two-tier society and well I do understand your American I'm somebody who sees myself as mostly stateless or self representing because I don't believe in the nationality having power over humanity I feel humanity comes before everything else and I don't want to be misrepresented as being part of a radical racist group but I think that we should still be open to communicate with one another because communication is important and we r all have a common interest in the survival and being prepared for our survival regardless of what we think is no idea what system we least agree that we should be existing. muslem soldiers even fought with George Washington in America's Revolutionary War


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Will said:


> okay since you asked basically what I'm talking about is that I don't feel totally comfortable following up to what is considered illegal speech or radalized speech because I'm at least in part in Canadian jurisdiction and my FBI files or RCMP Final Four Seasons file or whatnot may th for care and concernthis is the same as getting a member of Aryan white supremacist groups to be a path for care and concern) if I come down or support hate speech even though certain types of fates beach maybe more accepted in a world where major security threats are related to terrorism but at the end of the day hopefully you can understand that associated in the thread where there's radicalized speech could be problematic and so I needed to these voice my concern but perhaps a speech is a little radicalized bear in mind I am libertarian at the same timeI think we all need to learn to get along and using the term like Muslims is pretty generic when another term like Islamic terrorist could have been used instead as there are serving members of the US military who are Muslim and likewise perhaps even paratroopers none the less well you may be entitled to your constitutional rights in America since I probably already do have my file going here in Canada I don't think I should be jeopardized hollering it inappropriradicalized membership concept of racist or radicalized membership associations hopefully it's more understandable why I felt the need to voice my concerns over the idea of hanging with kalam off the cliff into a pool of Acid to test the paracord on consideration that it D values the humanity of Muslim individuals and create conflict in an otherwise peaceful society among various religious sects be a judeo-christian Islamic or Hindu or otherwise.
> 
> well I do support non defamatory open communication and believe everyone has the right to their personal expression in mind of not creating conflict we're not unnecessary alright still feel obligated to at least involve myself in discussion stating my bases in communicating so that I don't miss represent myself as being of a particular background particularly a racist background or a radicalized background
> particularly because I am libertarian in support of equality rights and that means that cultural ground such as religion aren't used as a basis to segregate society or create a two-tier society and well I do understand your American I'm somebody who sees myself as mostly stateless or self representing because I don't believe in the nationality having power over humanity I feel humanity comes before everything else and I don't want to be misrepresented as being part of a radical racist group but I think that we should still be open to communicate with one another because communication is important and we r all have a common interest in the survival and being prepared for our survival regardless of what we think is no idea what system we least agree that we should be existing. muslem soldiers even fought with George Washington in America's Revolutionary War


Will -

My man, you have stuck with us when we had fun at your expense. You have contributed some good stuff here. So I have to tell you, as a guy that really does care about your future, you HAVE TO stop giving two hoots in hell about what anybody else thinks! Yes I know, your government has "hate speech" laws. What exactly is "hate speech"? Who defines it? What happens when somebody that you are diametrically opposed to becomes tasked with defining "hate speech"?

There is only "free speech" and "not free speech". Free speech is endowed by God. Therefore those who stand against free speech, stand against God.

Also, do not confuse being "libertarian" as being without convictions. Real libertarians must have the strongest convictions of anybody because we are fighting against the tide of popular opinion. We assess and reassess our positions every day because we cannot just think we are right; we have to KNOW WE ARE RIGHT from our balls to our bones!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Inor said:


> Will -
> 
> Real libertarians must have the strongest convictions of anybody because *WE* are fighting against the tide of popular opinion. *We* assess and reassess our positions every day because *we* cannot just think *we *are right; *we* have to KNOW WE ARE RIGHT from our balls to our bones!


Mike, I never had you pegged for a liberal.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> Mike, I never had you pegged for a liberal.


Huh? I'm not.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will said:


> okay since you asked basically what I'm talking about is that I don't feel totally comfortable following up to what is considered illegal speech or radalized speech because I'm at least in part in Canadian jurisdiction and my FBI files or RCMP Final Four Seasons file or whatnot may th for care and concernthis is the same as getting a member of Aryan white supremacist groups to be a path for care and concern) if I come down or support hate speech even though certain types of fates beach maybe more accepted in a world where major security threats are related to terrorism but at the end of the day hopefully you can understand that associated in the thread where there's radicalized speech could be problematic and so I needed to these voice my concern but perhaps a speech is a little radicalized bear in mind I am libertarian at the same timeI think we all need to learn to get along and using the term like Muslims is pretty generic when another term like Islamic terrorist could have been used instead as there are serving members of the US military who are Muslim and likewise perhaps even paratroopers none the less well you may be entitled to your constitutional rights in America since I probably already do have my file going here in Canada I don't think I should be jeopardized hollering it inappropriradicalized membership concept of racist or radicalized membership associations hopefully it's more understandable why I felt the need to voice my concerns over the idea of hanging with kalam off the cliff into a pool of Acid to test the paracord on consideration that it D values the humanity of Muslim individuals and create conflict in an otherwise peaceful society among various religious sects be a judeo-christian Islamic or Hindu or otherwise.
> 
> well I do support non defamatory open communication and believe everyone has the right to their personal expression in mind of not creating conflict we're not unnecessary alright still feel obligated to at least involve myself in discussion stating my bases in communicating so that I don't miss represent myself as being of a particular background particularly a racist background or a radicalized background
> particularly because I am libertarian in support of equality rights and that means that cultural ground such as religion aren't used as a basis to segregate society or create a two-tier society and well I do understand your American I'm somebody who sees myself as mostly stateless or self representing because I don't believe in the nationality having power over humanity I feel humanity comes before everything else and I don't want to be misrepresented as being part of a radical racist group but I think that we should still be open to communicate with one another because communication is important and we r all have a common interest in the survival and being prepared for our survival regardless of what we think is no idea what system we least agree that we should be existing. muslem soldiers even fought with George Washington in America's Revolutionary War


Will,

Your FBI and other files are very well known to those who run in the appropriate circles. THEY'VE had you in their sights for some time now. WE are your friends and will help you in any way that we can. Know that you can TRUST US, not them.

I encourage you to always take a different route each and everyday. DO NOT ALLOW THEM TO GET TO KNOW YOUR HABITS, THEY ARE EVERYWHERE. If you hear a phone ringing 3 times today and no one answers it, know that we are there for you.

Now go in peace my son...


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Mike, I never had you pegged for a liberal.





Inor said:


> Huh? I'm not.


Well, a liberal cookie eater perhaps.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

I tie one end to the porch rail and the other end to the hitch ball on my 4 wheel drive. If the porch rail breaks when I give it the gas, I figure it's good stuff..


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

What happens if the bumper breaks?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If the bumper breaks its either a Ford or a Chevrolet.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> What happens if the bumper breaks?


No bumper involved. Frame hitch, and if it breaks I draw my .45 and shoot it in the radiator to put it out of it's misery..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

4 pages in, and the OP still only has 1 post count.
If he is a spammer, he really did a good job masking it.
The link isn't even a direct product link. It is a search query that happens to bring up one page.
Pretty clever.

As for knowing if it's real, it *MUST* have a 7 strand core and be able to hold 550lb of weight without breaking.
There are plenty of manufacturers who make this stuff who've never submitted it for military inspection/certification.
Don't get hung up on the tacti-cool "mil-spec" label.
Yes, it means good stuff, but it isn't the only game in town.


----------

